# What's your ride?



## MeanGreen198

Lets see what everyone is ridin on!


----------



## phreebsd

2 kawies and 1 honda ATC 70

I think you will find most people here are Brute riders


----------



## MeanGreen198

That's what I've pretty much noticed :rockn: but i just thought it'd be cool to see our population of each


----------



## bayou_boy_22

A brute 750 and a Honda recon


----------



## Yesterday

brute sam fitty


----------



## Metal Man

Since the poll is not multiple choice i marked Kawie. But i got a 01 Arctic Cat 400 as well.


----------



## MeanGreen198

Sry about that, guess i should have allowed that for y'all that have more than one ride....


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Got a Kawie but its not a brute Prairie 650 and a 1998 400 Prairie . mods listed below


----------



## suzette70

2 Suzuki Kingquads.

Donna


----------



## lilbigtonka

heres mine


----------



## mudboots




----------



## bayou_boy_22

mudboots said:


>


I wish mine still had the brown in the camo like yours. The person that had mine before me must have left it out in the sun.


----------



## harmonsbrute

750 brute n a 450 rhino


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Mine, 2008 Brute 650 SRA it's in my sugnature.
The wifes, Cool Sport 110 Camo
The Kids, 2003 Artic Cat 90cc "The Little Kitty"


----------



## Bootlegger




----------



## Yesterday

INTYNSE said:


> *Am I the only Polaris??? LOL*


 yep. and they's a reason for that!


----------



## muddnfool

mark how do u keep the bike so clean????:thinking:


----------



## mrkd1

Can am here..


----------



## KMKjr

INTYNSE said:


> *Am I the only Polaris??? LOL*


Running? 

Probably....lol


----------



## youngster

08 Brute 750i 
98 cat 500


----------



## phreebsd

78.26% brutes!


----------



## TorkMonster

INTYNSE said:


> *Am I the only Polaris??? LOL*


 
Nope... 
I got the 2004.5 700 POPO Sportsman... Been through hell, Still running strong....

And the 08 800 Can-am Outlander....:rockn::rockn:

I voted the can-am as that is what I ride.. The ole lady has took a liking to the popo......


----------



## MeanGreen198

phreebsd said:


> 78.26% brutes!


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!!! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

kawasaki should take heed. the counts are similar on all forums i think.
the brute is a popular model for sure.


----------



## TorkMonster

phreebsd said:


> kawasaki should take heed. the counts are similar on all forums i think.
> the brute is a popular model for sure.


 
This is true to an extent...
It all depends on the forum.. I am on a few where there is very rarely any kawi's.. 
Some are PoPo oriented, some kawi, some Can-Am, some honda....
One I havent seen much on is the suzuki... as far as a zuki forum on quads.... There are normally a few on each forum, but, not the majority... Of the ones I have seen in person, and rode, they are a capable machine for sure....
There really isnt too many these days that ARENT capable.... 
I'm not brand bias at all.... Unless it is KYMCO.. but, I cant really say that either as I havent EVER SEEN one in person...


----------



## filthyredneck

Brute 750


----------



## BleednGreen68

I've rode kawi's all my life since we started sellin them in 86. I had a new Mojave 250, and Vforce. Handful of KX 250's too.









Wish I never got rid of my vforce. 









Bought this new in 05. Still got it been to many race courses and i drive it daily whenever its nice out. Lots of add ons on it. 










05 750 I bought new from our dealership. Has lots of goodies on it.









85 Bayou 185. I have about $300 in it including what I paid for it. We were gonna junk it after we had a customer trade it in on a newer 250 bayou. I couldnt junk it so I saved it and fixed it up. Runs great and its in awesome shape except for the seat.


----------



## king05

I ride the KING!! haha


----------



## gpinjason

Kawi FTW! but I have a Yamahamy too


----------



## mudmaster

honda 300 foreman 400 and hopefully a big bear 400 later today


----------



## poporunner50

holy cow. polaris is in second? :thinking:


----------



## byrd

poporunner50 said:


> holy cow. polaris is in second? :thinking:


Only cuz of the rzr :fart: lol jk


----------



## bigdigger1527

MeanGreen198 said:


> Lets see what everyone is ridin on!


u do realize that yahama is spelled Yamaha and Artic Cat is spelled Arctic Cat, right ? :thinking:


----------



## BrutemanAl

Im a Brute man , up here in Ontario it seems everyone is riding the 850 popo.But then again I'm not surprised , Polaris has them on sale last year at the end of summer for around 8200 buck's !!! The group of guys I ride with, about 20 of us , 9 of them have the 850 popo. I dont care what you ride as long as Im invited lol. olny thing that gets real old real quick is my kawi pulling all these 850's out all the time.


----------



## BleednGreen68

^^**** straight :rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser

bigdigger1527 said:


> u do realize that yahama is spelled Yamaha and Artic Cat is spelled Arctic Cat, right ? :thinking:


Haha I noticed the same thing.

2 Kawies (brute and diesel mule), yamaha 250F, and AC Prowler.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Those diesel mules are quick! Plus they sound soooo sweet. They need to make a turbo diesel. I know you can buy a turbo kit for the kubota ones.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Kawasaki!!! I have a Honda to but don't tell anyone lol


----------



## Beachcruiser

I've never driven a gas powered mule for comparison. This one isn't really fast but they could pull a house down haha. Everytime I crank it up it reminds me of a small (25-40 hp) tractor. Turbo kit on one of these would be SAAAAWEET.


----------



## blackd650brute

On my second brute but still have to ole 450 foreman to ride when the broke force is down.


----------



## BleednGreen68

I notice a big diff between a gas and diesel mule. Of course the diesel has more torque and it pulls a lot harder. Plus throttle is a lil snappier. So go enter it in a mule race, you will win haha.


----------



## Big D

Oh come on, you can't tell me I'm the only one with Arctic Cat (I can't remember if I did the poll twice or not - I have two)


----------



## goose750

07 brute with 2400 miles . 05 650 rincon


----------



## greenkitty7

I got a kitty! Fo Hunnad ninjas!


----------



## NMKawierider

06 BF 750


----------



## bigblackrancher

Beachcruiser said:


> I've never driven a gas powered mule for comparison. This one isn't really fast but they could pull a house down haha. Everytime I crank it up it reminds me of a small (25-40 hp) tractor. Turbo kit on one of these would be SAAAAWEET.


put a stack on it:rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser

bigblackrancher said:


> put a stack on it:rockn:


Ha yeah but it doesn't roll any coal.


----------



## kawasaki09

my 09 brute 750


----------



## kawasaki09




----------



## swampthing

I ride the X mr and the boy rode and soon be riding again, the Honda 300 (Presently gettin some needed attention)


----------



## Bruteman38

09 brute 750 and hers is a 500 honda foreman


----------



## big green tractor

09 brute 750 29.5 but in the shop now getting motor for 4800 dollars


----------



## blizzardrocker

2010 Brute Force, and still got my 05 honda foreman, i voted kawie though:rockn:


----------



## mudengineer




----------



## c10seven

currently on a 660 grizzly, hoping to be riding an outty or a brute next summer.


----------



## Coolwizard

3 kawis, 1 honda ...at this time


----------



## JAE500

07 Honda Foreman 500
09 Brute 750
10 polaris RZR S


----------



## myst3ry

07 brute force 750


----------



## DLB

09 Brute 750
07 Grizz 700


----------



## Rack High

Nuff said...


----------



## grizz660muddin

2011 popo rzr s
2010 popo 850 xp
2005 grizz 660
1994 honda 300 fourtrax


----------



## blue beast

1 brute.... and 1 suzuki 450 for the wife


----------



## joemel

07 foreman 500
07 grizz 125
03 bayou 220


----------



## kamilson100

I see that in the U.S. and other countries kawasaki is very popular!
in Poland, most rides suzuki and yamaha...


----------



## Polaris425

Well, probably the 2 most popular machines here are Can-Am and Kawasaki. We just have SO much info for the kawasaki's, thats what most people here on the forum own! haha..


----------



## Silverdollar

2007 grizzly 700


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mini bogger

yamaha big bear


----------



## Timmi

*Same ride I have...*

cool !




Silverdollar said:


> 2007 grizzly 700
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arky man

02 650 kawasaki
00 yamaha big bear
01 popo ranger


----------



## palumbo

This is my ride


----------



## Bruiser

I didnt realize how much more popular the Brutes were over any of the other brands.


----------



## trailman412

07' Brute


----------



## jctgumby

MIMB = Brute Brotherhood


We do however welcome everybody


----------



## bclewis

08 Brute 750, at a buddy's shop recieving an engine rebuild, custom brushgaurd and rear bumper, snorks, and other small things. 4500$


----------



## David_L6

2011 and 2012 Brute Force 750s.


----------



## greenkitty7

its not neccessarily that the brutes are more popular but this is a brute info super highway! lol this site is mostly brutes. I'd like to see this thread on a more diversified forum like HL or something to see how the different makes/models stack up. But MIMB FTW.


----------



## bila4as

A brute 750


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## Polaris425

greenkitty7 said:


> its not neccessarily that the brutes are more popular but this is a brute info super highway! lol this site is mostly brutes. I'd like to see this thread on a more diversified forum like HL or something to see how the different makes/models stack up. But MIMB FTW.


ME too. Just need to get people to start making how-to's for other brands... that's how we built the kawi section.


----------



## fstang24

i have a 2010 Brute Force 750 and 2011 Polaris Rzr S


----------



## phreebsd

I picked this up just for playin and occasional ride to work.


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Heres my 420. The other is my buddies 2012 foreman that I just got finished snorkeling.


----------



## LM83




----------



## greenkitty7

those new foremans look pretty sharp! did you run dual intake snorks or is that a "dummy" for vent lines?


----------



## killem

well with all these broke forces on here im kinda scared to say i ride a honda 450.. so dont bash to hard lol


----------



## Polaris425

killem said:


> well with all these broke forces on here im kinda scared to say i ride a honda 450.. so dont bash to hard lol


We welcome all kinds! :bigok:


----------



## wcs61

Started out with my hunting bike. A Yamaha Big Bear 400 which will go almost anywhere I need...almost. Gave it to the wife and bought the neighbors 2006 750 Silver Brute.


----------



## 650Brute

650 Brute SRA


----------



## greenkitty7

01 model Huffy... gets me where im going...


----------



## Polaris425

haha!! ^ That's about all I'd be riding these days.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

My Rides as of now lol 
08 Brute
08 Trx450er
11 RZR S


----------



## muddaholic 09

09 750i brute


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

09 750 Poot Force


----------



## scmudder

09 rancher 420 irs


----------



## Dirtman

Got 2 07 Arctic Cats, the wife's witch is a 400 and mines a 650H1 And yea I know about AC forums but they really kinda suck! LOL. Can't get enough of this one though, thanks y'all........


----------



## rmax

are the polls closed can not seem to enter a selection, anyway it would be another kawie ftw


----------



## greenkitty7

Dirtman said:


> Got 2 07 Arctic Cats, the wife's witch is a 400 and mines a 650H1 And yea I know about AC forums but they really kinda suck! LOL. Can't get enough of this one though, thanks y'all........


good to see some more kitties!


----------



## Polaris425

It should still be open. I just checked. Maybe you already voted?


----------



## yeknom




----------



## oft brute

a couple of honda 300's ,prairie 700 and the brute in my sig. a work in progress,needs more cow bell:cowbell_snl:


----------



## greenkitty7

^he has a fever...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

2010 Brute 750i. I said it before, and I'll say it again ... I love my Brute.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## popo800

i have a popo 800


----------



## STYKO

Wow, there's a few Brute owners here huh, guess thats how I found this site!!!!


----------



## 650Brute

STYKO said:


> Wow, there's a few Brute owners here huh, guess thats how I found this site!!!!


A few.... Lol

Welcome to MIMB


----------



## contractor09

Lifted 08 brute force 750....


----------



## Muddog

Mine 2006 brute force 750 Red 26" and piped lots to come
2004 polaris sportsman 700 6" full suspension axle systems, gear work EPI clutching, 30"ITP package, plus more.
Wifes 2007 polaris X2 fuelie with 27" zilla's and 2inch spacers ect. more to come, she is the ATV Rescue aka mud puppy.
guest machine 2002 polaris sportsman 700 piece of crap.
Daughter 2002 Suzuki eiger 400 super reliable, she beats it up
Farm 1994 Yamaha Big Bear 350 keeps on ticking


----------



## speedman

08 brute with 10' lift from catvos! And couple other things here's a pic!


----------



## Roboquad

BRUTE ,gets muddy sometimes...LOL


----------



## mcpyro3

10 and 11 brutes we love our brutes but most of the ppl we ride with are equaled out between brutes yammys and hondas


----------



## speedman

contractor09 said:


> Lifted 08 brute force 750....




Post pics!!


----------



## mcpyro3

that 10" lift looks sick i wanna lift mine but im hard on mine and do some trail riding here and there.. i was told you cant get real hard on them unless you wanna break stuff on em hows yours holding up?


----------



## filthyredneck

The big lifts aren't really the problem...if you spend the money and get a good one then they are pretty solid, I used to beat the crap out of my 6" Catvos and had very little trouble....the cv boots are what gives problems

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

As of right now no problem with axles or anything, the other day I went riding I was riding really hard to make sure everything is fine and it is, nothing budged or broke. I don't know how bad the boots are yet cause I haven't really rode longer period of time with out being in water cause where I ride it's all flooded even the parking spot.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## mcpyro3

beside hitting the waterhole constantly is there anything else to help with longer trail rides most of the places we go have alot of mud and/or water but every now and then we do some longer trail riding like just a few miles at a time nothing huge but dont wanna burn stuff up by dry riding for to long if i did lift it it would be the catvos or highlifter lift havent really heard anything bad about it yet either


----------



## speedman

If you lift bike go with catvos ftw! As of right now best customer service lol


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

08 Brute 750 under construction. pics coming asap


----------



## TommyPak

06 Brute


----------



## truckertom89

polaris 850 xp. polaris the only way out


----------



## brutematt750

Here's my 08 brute 750 and the wifes 08 king 750


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## asheborogn

2012 Brute Force 750 bought new last week..


----------



## DTX

I also own a couple of Hondas for the wife and kids but my ride is a Can-Am Outlander 800.


----------



## JD GREEN

asheborogn nice ride I've heard they are an awsome ride!! I have a '09 750i brute with a two inch lift and 27" bighorns on it had 25" mudlites previously and wouldn't go back these tires are awsome in snow and almost every riding situation that i have encountered. They do have a little more sidewall flex tho.


----------



## fstang24

I just added a renegade 1000 to the stable


----------



## billbros

I'm running an 09 brute 750.


----------



## gatorboi

Thinking of switching to a brute force or can am though. I don't want to go to the dealer though lol. I might walk out with something new.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

08 Brute Force 750 and a 2003 Polaris Predator, 525 ktm swap, One to sling mud and one outrun my buddies raptor. :rockn:


----------



## lsvt4

I have a 2012 brute 750 w/eps and a 2011 brute 650


----------



## Thom

2011 Rzr Le


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

O6 Brute 650 SRA and how she rides!


----------



## redneckrancher420

@gatorboi. Man seeing ur bike...starting to think i might have to add some facial upgrades to make it different lol. Maybe a bash plate from aluminum products powder coated black....


----------



## gatorboi

lol go ahead and do that, if it looks good I might get one too! I'm pretty sure i'm about to buy split audio tubes for the front rack and a back rest and possibly painting my wheels all black. After that I think i'll be done.


----------



## greenkitty7

lsvt4 said:


> I have a 2012 brute 750 w/eps and a 2011 brute 650


those new stock wheels are the SHIZZZZ!


----------



## btipsword1

my new 2012 brute 750! 3500 lb viper max and 26" zillas


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## btipsword1

thanks polaris!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

08 brute force 750, and jus picked up my old 350 honda plus m a n y mods


----------



## Col_Sanders

2012 RZR 900:










And a pic of the exhaust while its still shiny










2009 Brute 750:










Mods in sig.


----------



## Polaris425

Love that Rzr Col!!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Thanks! Its not done. I gotta snorkel it and I think I'm going to try building myself a roof.


----------



## cody mcleod

750 king quad


----------



## LM83

Left foot, right foot lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2006 suzuki king quad w/ alot of mods, 2009 honda 420 rancher plus many mods


----------



## mjn

If we're just talkin ATV's... 

Since 2002, my Honda Rancher ES. Currently has north of 8K on the clock. It gets _used._










Still have the Rancher, but just last week, I sold my Recon and bought a low mile 09 Brute 750i. I'm addicted to HP.


----------



## jonesjr2002

2008 brute force


----------



## mjn

jonesjr2002 said:


> 2008 brute force


Where did you get that front bumper? It looks awesome!


----------



## Polaris425

mjn said:


> Where did you get that front bumper? It looks awesome!


It's just a Alm. cover. You can get them from several places.


----------



## Brute650Oma

I ride a 2007 Brute 650 4x4i. It kicks ***.


----------



## Debo Brute

Traded my brute for this


----------



## Debo Brute

I still have a kawasaki too


----------



## bruteman19

2005 Polaris Sportsman 400. Been in the shop for about 2 months now.


----------



## muddigger360

stock 2012 honda rancher 420 4x4 will try to post pics soon.


----------



## bigL

Brute 750 and King Quad 700


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

I run a Commander X 1000 and the wife runs a Ranger 700 XP orange le.


----------



## austinlord13

I ride an old, beat up 2002 AC 400i. Hoping to get a MudPro for graduation present.


----------



## Polaris425

But those old cats are Tough! Lol


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## crooklyn

Here is my new ride I just picked up today! 
06 750 Brute - 
30" Mud Lite Tires on 14" Rims, Dyno Tech CDI, Headers and Pipe, Clutch Kit, Snorkeled, 2500 lb Warn Winch


----------



## The750i

my 06 brute force 750


----------



## NYBrute

I'm riding a 2006 Brute Force 650i. Before that I was riding a Arctic Cat 300 and a Honda 300S (3wheeler). All good machines in their time.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4y1dql


----------



## Polaris425

The750i said:


> my 06 brute force 750


cool picture!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie




----------



## Polaris425

Love it


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

I am not a popo kinda guy but that one looks sweet man. What all do you have done to it? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Thanks guys! It has a 2" super Atv plus 1" spring spacers, of course the 31" s/w laws, hot seat performance exhaust, quad shop customs mud pro clutch kit, HL rad relocate,the snorkel kit and a little custom powder coating on the lift and shocks.I'm hoping to be putting the Airdam cv tech in it within the next 2 months. Its a pricey up grade but well worth it in my opinion!


----------



## EDinFL

heres mine 06 Cat 400










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk instead of working


----------



## mossyoak54

02 prairie 650. Just getting started. I built the front and back bumpers. Fronts just for looks backs for purpose lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Here's my 2012 brute 750 2" HL sign series lift 28" Law radials on itp ss212s snorkels Rad relocate front bumper exhaust snorks







radio and custom cup holders more mods to come 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walker

what do you plan on running over with that bumper jprzr


----------



## brutemike

Hey walker he runs into a lot of stuff trust me lol... sorry Justin but u do ......

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## speedman

My brute
























Last pic with the worst lift in the world lol 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jprzr

walker said:


> what do you plan on running over with that bumper jprzr


Anything and everything bwahahahahaha!

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jprzr

brutemike said:


> Hey walker he runs into a lot of stuff trust me lol... sorry Justin but u do ......
> 
> Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


What have i run into on the brute nothing yet the rzr hahaha it needed more than a bumper

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrman76

12 EPS 750 black with decals removed, UNI air, HMF pipe, 2" lift, HMF optimizer, Dalton clutch, 30" zillas on 14" platinum 212, audio tube, chrome truck nutzs swinging!


----------



## onebadcummin

That's an awesome bumper


----------



## mattpopp

Here is my work in progress. It just got the S3 lift.












































Was with a 4" SATV lift


----------



## walker

Welcome over mattpop. You figure anything out about a beefier front diff for the 900 yet. Looks good by the way.


----------



## mtra2878

2010 brute that i really need to get more pictures of. i just never have a camera. lol


----------



## lsu_mike

2013 teryx sport. Special Edition (yellow)


----------



## mikenick937

bigL said:


> Brute 750 and King Quad 700


Ooooo I like that!!


----------



## mikenick937

05 Brute 750. Still stock except for a Dynatek CDI and winch.

Old ride was 98 Banshee I built from the ground up. Braaap!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

My 97 Polaris Magnum ....mods are in my sig.


----------



## Taker27

Brute 750


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

2012 Can Am Outlander 1000.















. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Codeman350ss

2009 brute force 750


----------



## Ole Nasty

2011 Yamaha Grizzly 700


----------



## travron33

95 bayou 300 4x4
86 bayou 300


----------



## travron33

My bayou


----------



## Eight

The old kitty that got sold last summer. And the freeby mower that turned into fairly ba mud mower. Note murray now has 27'' outlaws on the back. Also attached really bad pic to prove that its been tested, in that particular pic it was floating.


----------



## bson518

2010 Polaris Sportsman 500 
If it can't make it thru nothin else can


----------



## adam6604

I beg to differ. Lol 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76

Sounds like a challenge is a brewin...HAHA


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I want in on this action to I haven't found a popo yet my ole can am can't cut that head lol.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam6604

My dad rides a 2010 popo 500 on 28" silverbacks.. he thought his popo was impressive until my brute walked circles around him!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Lol yeah my brute was following popos with 31 laws when all I had was 27 xtr's and no 4x4 but its mostly how you ride it my bro is the only one I have ridden with so far that can straight up outdo me with the same setup I have!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.tittle27

09 500ho on 32s that a good buddy is letting me borrow until I can buy some more wheels and tires of my own.


----------



## Tyson388

06 Brute.


----------



## Tyson388

My ride


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

I like the camo one 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Codeman350ss

my brute force on 32's


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

My ride! 2012 honda 500


----------



## Ben626

I have a 2008 Can-am Outlander max 800 ext.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bson518

I never said mine out does anything else lol I'm just sayn I can go anywhere the big brutes and can ams go maybe nt as easily bt itl go, unless I need snorkels to get there then I'm nt gone make it lol


----------



## Grizcore

Two brute 750's and just got the kiddies a kvf50.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Here are mine. Recon brute 650i and 750i arctic cat 650 vtwin and John Deere 757.


----------



## DaveMK1

Man I love that blue on the brute. Really wish kawi would of kept that color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## onebadcummin

My brute and teryx


----------



## onebadcummin

Pics


----------



## onebadcummin

Brute


----------



## 08monsterbrute

08 Brute with 2 inch highlighter lift, muzzy full exhaust, power commander, 30inch zillas on ss212 rims. Almond primary and lime secondary clutch springs. 8k HIDs. Snorkels.


----------



## Drumwinch

650 H1 AC 2" lift, papa slap stage 3, 30 silverbacks crushed, exhaust and carb mods, rad racked, custom powder coating.






















Wifes 500 auto , yellow EPI spring, exhaust and carb mod, rad racked, and 27' mudlites


----------



## jlint1988

Need to be fixing my truck so I can get the brute out there


----------



## mudmilitia28

2013 420 Rancher stock except for the ITP212's and mudlite XTR's 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beecj0

My 2013 honda tail drager er foreman. 26x11-12 mud lite XTRs 12x7 wheels
the wifes 2011 550 cat, not my polaris, 1986? lt185, 1987? lt185, 1987 trx70
And the best mudder of them all 2009 ski doo 800r


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

2012 brute force 750, 30 backs, snorks, rad reloc, and a bumper


----------



## Oilfield1

my old 12 Brute which i sold(i want it back)and my current ride...12 Renegade 1000...which is being totally redone right now


----------



## mater750

06 brute DSC stage 1 840 kit, 29.5*10*14 terms, viper 5000lb winch, oil cooler, rad relocated 









Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## Ole Nasty

Hmmmm....its almost as if this is some sort of Brute Force Forum. I think there is a conspiracy going on here, lol.


----------



## Polaris425

Ole Nasty said:


> Hmmmm....its almost as if this is some sort of Brute Force Forum. I think there is a conspiracy going on here, lol.


Lol


----------



## james83

here is my brute


----------



## crooklyn

Here's my BF750 2006
Dyna Tech CDI, 2" Lift, 30" Mud lites, 2" wheel spacers, Snorkled


----------



## walker

And


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Things little walker ....the blue one lol i like ur white honda tho alot!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Walkers little bikes 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------



walker said:


> And
> 
> View attachment 15009


Needa make a ride soon walker!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## walker

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Walkers little bikes
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Needa make a ride soon walker!!!
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


Hope to make y'all's benefit ride. But it depends on work and a few other things


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I hope y'all make it to. Dates sept. 14. B sweet to have that big white 420 to ride with us out there


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

Let me know if ya can come we can meet and y'all can follow us. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## walker

Be sweet just to ride ! I haven't rode in forever


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Last time u ride was when the devil was a little boy lol


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

I hadn't riden since morango




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## adam6604

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whitesuspect

2013 Renegade 1000. Watched it get uncrated. less then 6hrs now and I've been accessorizing :rockn:


----------



## Bruteforcekayaker

I traded my 09 BF 750 for a 2013 outty XT MAX 800r. I wouldn't go back. This new tapatalk won't let me post pics. I'll have to figure it out


----------



## tcr0148

Stock Sportsman 600........she has a snorkel now......... and waiting on some new shoes OL'2


----------



## Mudslinger800x

My ole beater


----------



## tcr0148




----------



## Polaris425

^^ nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## D-LUX

The money pit... Pulled the stereo, now want to do a full exhaust... Most likely going with a big gun setup 


/i\


----------



## 2010Bruterider

2010 brute w/08 sunbeam red plastics. And yes, I'm a mudaholic.


----------



## Tweek

My ongoing project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## greenkitty7

my slowly but surely on-going project.


----------



## gpinjason




----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

Can-Am Outlander 1000xt camo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

That's 10 kawies, a John Deere,and a Honda,
Mine 08 brute 750 and 05 mule 3010 -4 seater, 
brother 2006 John Deere trail buck 650, 
father in law: 2003 mule3010
Wife05 3010 diesel 2 seater mule
uncle 2012 4010 trans camo mule, spares for guests: 06 prairie360 , 05prairie 360(x2),01 Honda 300, 03 prairie 300, 
Getting them all out and putting them all away is a 3 ring circus. I feel like I'm missing one ..... Oh yeah lil blue!!












08 750 brute , MSD w vfj tunes, Vfj stage 3clutch w spider mod and #1 springs, 27" mudlites on MSA Vice Beadlocks, 2" RDC lift, custom armor and bumpers. Chuck750 skid plate, 3"MIMB snorkel, MIMB Rad relocate, louder visions skull cup holder. 8 ball shifter
it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 
tapatalk


----------



## Ryno

black one is a 08 650i with jets and a dynatek. Red is a 08 750i DSC 12.5 stg3 the black bike is for the woman lol


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

what is the color code for the sunbeam red plastic (not the burgundy) plastic is it the s.red? looking to replace my faded camo on my 08 brute


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

*my 08 brute with my chevy in back ground*

my 08 brute 750I with winch came in handy a few times. I plan on putting rad relocate, new plastic sunbeam red and if anyone knows the part number for it let me know please, 2 inch HL sig lift, full body skid plates, clutch kit almond primary red secondary I think is how it is, hmf exhaust with programmer, speaker box, led parking lights (RED), tribal whip (RED) as well, ect. any ideas will help as well especially for the clutch all I do is trail ride with some deep mud holes not putting anything bigger than maybe 28inch tires. I'me done with water riding so not doing snorkels only maybe for added protection for deep mud holes I fall into and don't expect it lol done plenty of times. but will be low snorkels if I get any.


----------



## SLVRBRT

Mine...06 750, few things done...RDC lift, og laws, Ricochet skids, Dyna CDI and coils, MIMB style snorks, Supertrapp IDSX slip-on, Terra 3500 winch, ODI Rogue grips, etc. 









Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilfield1

2015 Brute Force 750


----------



## LiftedCamoTony

2001 Polaris 500 with lots to list done to it.


----------



## humpjim

08 brute 750 love it


----------



## Jason b

Can am Maverick 1000r


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Wiblueboy

None of the above.lol


----------



## NMKawierider

Wiblueboy said:


> None of the above.lol
> 
> http://s1189.photobucket.com/user/w...33F55F49-D766-4E60-AC96-65400027A846.jpg.html


I just added CFMoto to the pole. You can put yours in but I can't because I already put my Brute in.


----------



## jacusmc18

Yamaha Kodiak 700. Love this thing


----------



## slinger400

Little Eiger 400 4x4 every thing was done by me


----------



## slinger400

my buddy mudded me while i wasn't paying attention


----------



## 16scrammy

This was stock. In the shop as I write getting high clearance control arms, 2" lift, big gun evo slip on, pc5, triangle snorkels, rogue grill, 3500lb polaris winch, qsc clutch kit And on the fence on tires. Either 31 outlaws or 28 ol2. Haven't made my mind up yet.


----------



## 16scrammy

And I forgot rhino axles.


----------



## Polaris425

Right now, mine's a 2013 BassCat Pantera IV. lol

:rockn:


----------



## argus333

Mine,,


----------



## Yoko1992

2005 rhino


----------



## 13brute650sra

*That Rhino is sick!*



Yoko1992 said:


> 2005 rhino


Ha ha nice rhino man props on the color scheme.


----------



## 13brute650sra

*2013 Brute SRA*

650 SRA


----------



## Mudslooots

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------

















Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Honda 350 rancher. I sure miss my brute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabid_Redneck

2007 Brute 840 (don't mind the stock tires. 30" cryptids going on soon) and a 2015 foreman.


----------



## Oilfield1

My Brute in its current status....








Big changes coming


----------



## Eeharrell

2016 Brute 750


----------



## MFBrute

09 brute 750(work in progress) and a 00 grizzly 600(the beer hauler)lol


----------



## Kevrock

Can AM 1000
Yamaha Kodiak 450
Yamaha Wolverine 450
Honda TRX250EX


----------

